# 8 month old may have eaten a wood chip



## ladyleigh (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm not sure if he swallowed it, or how big it was. This happened yesterday afternoon. Today, he has been spitting up when he eats (which is unusual) but otherwise seems fine. I've left a message at his doctors office.

Anything else I should do?

Thanks!


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

I wouldn't worry much unless the wood is treated with some chemical - even then I think it will come out soon and not harm him permanently. So scary, I can't stand the everything-in-the-mouth phase! HUGS!


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey, I would love a wood chip. The other day my 8.5 month old got a DIME BAG in his mouth (for those of you who don't know, that would be a tiny bag that has DRUGS in it). He didn't swallow it though.

I won't worry too much, I think we all get over sensetive to what are babes do right after something like that, he may have spit up today, even without the wood chip, ya know?

You can always call the ped on the phone to ease your mind.


----------



## seventy (Oct 3, 2007)

i agree with the previous posters... since he seems fine, i wouldn't worry too much. my babe pooped out a leaf the other day... he didn't seem bothered by it. they're resilient little buggers.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

DD2 ate and pooped several wood chips last year.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Wouldn't worry about it. Mine has swallowed all of the following in the last several months: a penny, several polly pocket shoes, small lego parts, a stone, several blades of grass, hair, wood chips, cap erasers, dirt. I have 3 older children who are constantly leaving small things on the floor; we are constantly doing a mouth sweep on the babe! It is a challenge to keep all those small bits out of his mouth.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
Hey, I would love a wood chip. The other day my 8.5 month old got a DIME BAG in his mouth (for those of you who don't know, that would be a tiny bag that has DRUGS in it). He didn't swallow it though.

I won't worry too much, I think we all get over sensetive to what are babes do right after something like that, he may have spit up today, even without the wood chip, ya know?

You can always call the ped on the phone to ease your mind.


OK...I gotta ask...How did he get that? If it was yours, even if it was just green, I would be careful about posting that on a public forum...

now I am curious...

OP- I bet babe will be okay. That would freak me out too. My babe is just starting to put things in his mouth. DS 1 hardly ever put stuff in his mouth. Evidently I am not so lucky this time


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Levi loves to eat woodchips - my grandma has them in her front yard around the plants and they somehow get tracked inside sometimes, and he always finds them - I see them in the potty a couple days later. He eats everything he can find that will fit in his mouth, everything except for actual food.


----------



## MayBaby2007 (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gardenmommy* Wouldn't worry about it. Mine has swallowed all of the following in the last several months: a penny, several polly pocket shoes, small lego parts, a stone, several blades of grass, hair, wood chips, cap erasers, dirt.








That's too funny! Makes me and mine feel quite normal







. Don't think mine has *swallowed* much...but it's only a matter of time. The one thing she loves to swallow and throws a fit when I try getting it out of her mouth is...dog food. Ugh. If my dog drops a piece, dd is sure to find it...it's like she has radar for it









Quote:

Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber*
Hey, I would love a wood chip. The other day my 8.5 month old got a DIME BAG in his mouth (for those of you who don't know, that would be a tiny bag that has DRUGS in it). He didn't swallow it though.
Tell me you're joking. Please.







:







:







:


----------



## bgb699 (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
Hey, I would love a wood chip. The other day my 8.5 month old got a DIME BAG in his mouth (for those of you who don't know, that would be a tiny bag that has DRUGS in it). He didn't swallow it though

I've walked away from this thread several times now, but I need to know~ Are you freakin' serious? Please tell me this is some kind of sarcastic joke that I'm just not getting, because all the 'whys?' keep running through my head.


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

I use dime bags for storing jewelry and beads, they do have uses besides drugs. I certainly hope the OP was just posting that description for clarification sake.


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm thinking (hoping) maybe the "dime bag" was found (empty) by babe in the park among the woodchips


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatchChild* 
I use dime bags for storing jewelry and beads, they do have uses besides drugs. I certainly hope the OP was just posting that description for clarification sake.

That's what I was wondering...


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
I'm thinking (hoping) maybe the "dime bag" was found (empty) by babe in the park among the woodchips

That's what I thought. DD2 was eating cigarette butts several times last summer as well. Blah.


----------



## Xoe (Oct 28, 2007)

i find these posts scary. granted my children are 3 years old and 7 months old-- but I find it helped to make my 3 year old an ally in keeping the baby safe. the 3 year old has good visual accumen- so when I showed her that anything that falls through a toilet paper roll is too small for the baby to handle, she took to the concept like a duck to water. (She's the queen of NO meat, NO peanuts, and now NO small things for the baby.) Recently, I let the baby chew on half of a plastic Easter egg container. (At that moment I got tired of fighting with the babe about chewing everything.) The 3 year old nagged me that it was too small until I got the toilet paper tube out. The plastic egg was just _slightly_ wider than the tube. Mom was technically right, but the 3 year old was close enough for government work! I decided to go with her point of view, just to be supportive. I let the baby pat one of my 3 year old's art projects. The three year old pulled it away, saying the baby couldn't touch the star stickers because they were too small. Of course, I don't rely on a 3 year old for my baby's safety. Child safety is an adult's responsibility. But the 3 year old enjoys feeling like a responsible and informed big sister. And it makes good sense to teach the older kids about baby safety, because they are mobile and can give the baby something at any time you aren't paying full attention-- like when you are cooking, or when you turn your back. Preschoolers can slip a baby something while the babe is in your arms. Since preschoolers are big on rules, seeing things in black and white, and saying "NO!", it makes sense to tell them what the baby can't have. I hope I'm explaining this well-- but I'm saying you can use the child's natural inclination to deny the sibling things, on behalf of the baby's safety.

Something else I do is I try to rotate out the smaller toys from my 3 year old's collection, then I vacuume their bedroom a lot to make sure the smallest things have been collected. As DD2 learns to crawl, I won't have to worry as much that the doll house knife and bowl and plate will be lying around, waiting to be swallowed. I find the 3 year old likes to play with the baby's toys, anyway. Seems she's more into novelty than age approrpiateness.

I hope that helps someone out there. If you give it a try, you may find the next time you're at the park or in the yard, and your friend is chatting your ear off, it's one of your older kids who runs up and pulls the woodchips away from the baby. You'll surely be thankful the older sib knew what to do.

xoe


----------



## Kaseybrooke (Sep 29, 2021)

tbone_kneegrabber said:


> Hey, I would love a wood chip. The other day my 8.5 month old got a DIME BAG in his mouth (for those of you who don't know, that would be a tiny bag that has DRUGS in it). He didn't swallow it though.<br><br>
> I won't worry too much, I think we all get over sensetive to what are babes do right after something like that, he may have spit up today, even without the wood chip, ya know?<br><br>
> You can always call the ped on the phone to ease your mind.





tbone_kneegrabber said:


> Hey, I would love a wood chip. The other day my 8.5 month old got a DIME BAG in his mouth (for those of you who don't know, that would be a tiny bag that has DRUGS in it). He didn't swallow it though.<br><br>
> I won't worry too much, I think we all get over sensetive to what are babes do right after something like that, he may have spit up today, even without the wood chip, ya know?<br><br>
> You can always call the ped on the phone to ease your mind.





tbone_kneegrabber said:


> Hey, I would love a wood chip. The other day my 8.5 month old got a DIME BAG in his mouth (for those of you who don't know, that would be a tiny bag that has DRUGS in it). He didn't swallow it though.<br><br>
> I won't worry too much, I think we all get over sensetive to what are babes do right after something like that, he may have spit up today, even without the wood chip, ya know?<br><br>
> You can always call the ped on the phone to ease your mind.


wow how shitty can you be for even having that around your kid SMDH someone take these kids!


----------

